
Chromium Updater Updated - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/12/11/chromium-updater-updated/
======
badwetter
Did you get this script from the Chrome Developers e-mail list? If not there
is one that was posted this week for me, Which works great without any
modification needed.

~~~
messel
I found it via search and modified it based on the returned href. I'm not on
the list.

------
junkbit
Mirror
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.vic...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.victusspiritus.com/2010/12/11/chromium-
updater-updated/&hl=en&strip=1)

